# GoPro Filming ?'s



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

I am thinking about getting a GoPro and wanted to see if any of you amateurs could answer a few of my questions.

Are you happy with your purchase?
How often are you using the camera?
Are you editing your videos or just saving them to your pc?
Would you rather buy a brand new 3 black or 2 GP 2's for = $
What mounts are you using?
Do you think its a waste of time?
What do you carry your equip in on the slopes?


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't believe this forum doesn't have anyone interested in sharing videoing info. Anyone?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

A lot of people having trouble with the black one and poor battery life. I use a roll bar mount (handle bar mount is better) and a telescopic pole about 1.5m in length and carry is on the side of my backpack.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I like mine, i use it 1 in 10ish times, mostly with friends or to see what i am doing well and poorly. 

I have mine on a pole, if its on your head the video is usually slightly sideways if you want to fix that get a cam that you can change the lense angle.

I edit mine as there is tonnes of terrible video lol.

I don't feel the need to shoot at 1080 so the 2 is fine, just gotta make sure you get the frame rate to 60 the hero 2 shoots that at 720.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Chill man, you waited an hour before complaining that no one replied yet... it takes time to get replies, not everyone checks the forum every single hour.

Here are my thoughts as someone who owns a GoPro 3 Black and uses it daily.

1) Happy with the purchase.

2) I use the camera almost every day I go snowboarding (5-6 days a week).

3) One GoPro 3 Black because it records at higher fps in 1080p, which is nice for slow motion, plus I have no need for 2 GoPros anyway.

4) Helmet mount, although I do intend to mount it on a pole from time to time. Also use a tripod mount for some 3rd person still recording.

5) Not a waste of time for me, but I use mine to record riding tutorials for my site and I ride a lot of bigger park features than most riders so your milage may vary.

6) In my pocket. All I bring is my GoPro, remote and a spare battery and that stays in my pocket whenever I'm not recording anything.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Today a friend and I were riding. He had the 3 and I had the 2, my battery lasted quite a bit longer, however he was playing with the wifi which in my eyes isn't a big selling point.

As far as the purchase of the 2, very happy. Currently using the headstrap, handlebar (for pole), and made my own little mount for holding in my right hand while riding. Only issue for me is that I have a slower laptop so editing is a pain.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you happy with your purchase? *YES*

How often are you using the camera?*Everytime i hit the slopes*

Are you editing your videos or just saving them to your pc?*Im editing them using trackAxPC *

Would you rather buy a brand new 3 black or 2 GP 2's for = $ *i bought the Hero 3 Black edition the only cons is short battery life on cold weather but i fixed that by buying a battery pack and the Wasabi battery 2x*

What mounts are you using?*Front mount / Side mount / GoPole*

Do you think its a waste of time?*No*

What do you carry your equip in on the slopes? *I bought the pelican 1200 case to store and carry around & just my go pro when i hit the slopes*


----------

